# Eneos Features Custom Widebody Nissan GTR: 2011 SEMA Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

High End Performance is known around the nation for building some of the world's top show cars while running a shop that supplies some of the rarest and highest quality parts around. But what sets them apart from the crowd is their custom, hand-crafted wide body kits that can see on many of their show cars. This matte orange Nissan GTR was spotted in the Eneos booth, and is arguably the best creation to come out of High End to date.

High End owner Ben Abutin is known for meticulously hand-crafting custom widebody kits for his customers. And we're digging everything about this GT-R from bumper to bumper. The front bumper does a fantastic job in flowing with the GTR's headlights, while the widebody almost looks factory. The car then headed over to DTM Autobody to gets it body sprayed a nice, bright matte orange that fits in perfectly with Eneos.

Based on the logos on the car, it looks like this GTR sports suspension from Cusco, carbon fiber accents from Seibon while the HRE Wheels are wrapped with Falken Tire rubber. We're sure we'll be seeing more of this GTR now that it's made its official debut at SEMA 2011.

More: *Eneos Features Custom Widebody Nissan GTR: 2011 SEMA Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

